# Teleworking from cyprus



## kenzo83 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hello,

I am planning to move to Cyprus from France in April, staying for 6 months , and teleworking from there.

I have some questions concerning the current situation in Cyprus right now.
Apparently we have to send SMS to go outside, can we do that with a foreign number? It's allowed to go out twice a day, that means that we can stay up to 6 hours outside (2*3hours)?

Gym clubs are open again?

And finally, I am hesitating between Larnaca and Limassol for a 6 months stay. I am 35 years, i am looking for an animated city where i can teleworking, enjoying local life, beach, nightlife, sport, restaurants ... is Larnaca is a good city for that? are there many things to do? what do you think?

Many thanks.
Alex


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

kenzo83 said:


> .
> Apparently we have to send SMS to go outside, can we do that with a foreign number?
> *Those who have a problem with the 8998 number can call 80012012 from Cypriot phone numbers and +357 22 285777 for foreign numbers, from 5am to 9pm.*
> It's allowed to go out twice a day, that means that we can stay up to 6 hours outside (2*3hours)? *Correct*
> ...


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Alex

Perhaps I'm biased as I live near Limassol and it's much more vibrant than Larnaca. There's plenty of nightlife and very good restaurants and it's very cosmopolitan. I'm a Rotarian and club currently has members from Cyprus, UK, USA, Iran, Jordan, Montenegro, Poland, Russia, Serbia, Switzerland and Ukraine. We've also had members from Italy, Hungary, Chile, Lithuania and Norway who've moved on.

I'm sure you'll enjoy your time here.

Cheers,


----------

